# [Video]How far along are my platy in there pregnancies, and What kind are they?



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok, i have 4 Female platy and 2 male platy, i know 3 out of 4 are pregnant, i was wondering if any one is able to help me out and tell me how far along they are, or better yet, when should i put them into the breeder. also, i if any one can tell me what type they are, that would be AMAZING

Here is a short video of all 4 of my females.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viFj7myo_Ts




I've asked this question multiple times on Yahoo! answers, but never got a good reply..


Ps.
i posted this in the other section but realized it was in the wrong area/ this section is about breeding. that must be the reason why i had no replies XD


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Your first platy is about to pop.

p.s.Your second looks kinda obese,I don't know if it's pregnant.It looks more like it's obese than pregnant.

p.s.s.Same with the third.

p.s.s.s.Your fourth is NOT pregnant.

p.s.s.s.s.s.What size is your tank?It looks too small to keep a school of tiger barbs(they need 55 gallons).


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

Well now your ignorant "platies pwn"
1.actually you can tell, because ive seen people answer it before on this forum. all im asking for is an estimated due date so i can put them in the breeding trap.
2. well i care about platys, so that flaws that line.
3. you think i didn't already search? this is one of the main reason i joined a "fish forum".


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

pp.. my friend.. do u not know how to be nice!!!! a. yes its hard to tell how far along they are... but there are signs... b. we do care but not every one has experiance with platies. and c. we are here to assist others not try and run them off..... yes google is a wonderful thing but its not like asking a real person.... (-:


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you Amelia26, and are you able to help me at all? i need to put the 1st one in the trap soon i know, but idk when.. and i dont want her to eat the fry >.<


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> No,you had no replies because:
> A.You can not tell how close a platy is to giving birth.
> B.No one really cares about platys.
> And C.You should be able to find this answer using Google.
> ...


My tank is a 65. lol, its just of how i took the angles from.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow.I just realized how bad my post sounded.Sorry.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Platies pwn: I too dont like platies but come on, quit being mean to our new members! Im sure others have noticed the lack of new threads and post over the last few months. Im sure some of this has to do with how their threads are replied to. 

@ Jeckel: Just a side note about your tank. I see a window behind that tank with the blinds shut. Does any direct sunlight hit your window? Even with the blinds shut this can cause algae. You might want to consider a background. 

Looks like your plants have some nice growth


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry about the post.I edited it.


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

grogan said:


> Platies pwn: I too dont like platies but come on, quit being mean to our new members! Im sure others have noticed the lack of new threads and post over the last few months. Im sure some of this has to do with how their threads are replied to.
> 
> @ Jeckel: Just a side note about your tank. I see a window behind that tank with the blinds shut. Does any direct sunlight hit your window? Even with the blinds shut this can cause algae. You might want to consider a background.
> 
> Looks like your plants have some nice growth


Only a bit of sunlight hits my tank, but i do have an algae eater in there, my pleco. and thank you for complementing my plants


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i know when i had my platies before they would give birth they wold swim up and down the sides of the tank.... umm.... i had very bad experiances with breeder boxs or nets they would stress the platy to the point that she would abort the babies.... if you have plenty of hiding spots... id leave them in the main tank... also leaving them in a breeder net stunted my babies growth.... i cant really remember all that they did but once u experiance them giving birth a few times you will find that you notice when their time come to birth again..... sorry i didnt know more.... hope i helped though!!! good luck and i hope u enjoy them... they are sooooo cute!!! and you have beautiful fish... not sure what type of platies they are though....(-:


----------

